

Solve ANY Math Problem. - Selfcommit
https://www.mathway.com/

======
dalke
There's something wrong with the math. I tried the integral from 0 to 200 of
e^(-x^2) and it gave me 0. It also gives me 0 for the range 0 to 1, and for
using x^2 instead of -x^2.

I then tried from 0 to 2 of e^(-x) and it gave me −0.864664716763, which is
negative of what it should be.

